# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  How can I find the center of gravityto tell if an figure will stand

## telcoguy

I designed a figure using Tinkercad and I want to determine if it will stand upright before I spend the money to get it printed.  I read that Meshlab can show the center of mass.  However when I use the Meshlab feature I don't get the graphical indication of center.  I do get an X Y Z numeric result, but I am not sure what Meshlab is using for an origin point. I am new at Tinkercad and Meshlab software.   The learning curve is very steep.  Does anyone have an easy way to determine if an object will not topple over?
Thanks for any ideas

----------


## LambdaFF

There was a really nice article some months ago about a Processing library to modify an object's center of gravity by playing on the internal mass infill and altering slightly the general shape with "handles".
Crazy cool stuff.

----------


## telcoguy

> There was a really nice article some months ago about a Processing library to modify an object's center of gravity by playing on the internal mass infill and altering slightly the general shape with "handles".
> Crazy cool stuff.


Can you give me anymore details about the article so I can search for it?   One option I have now is to print the figure and then hollow out portions of it to get it to balance.  I think that could take multiple attempts and be expensive.
Thanks for the reply.

----------


## LambdaFF

Took me some time. Sorry for the delay
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201307...-printing.html

----------


## telcoguy

> Took me some time. Sorry for the delay
> http://www.3ders.org/articles/201307...-printing.html


Thank you very much.  I am downloading the Make It Stand software now.  It looks like the perfect software for my idea.  I should be able to manipulate the shape and hollowing to achieve a precise balance point.`
Thanks again

----------

